# YouTube Channel: Model 3 Guy videos



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

It finally arrived, but the wait continues.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

It finally happened yesterday.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Went by there today and checked it out for myself.

Check it out


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Very chaotic, but the minute I drove off ALL was forgotten.


----------



## Gargantuar (May 28, 2017)

Thanks for sharing, can't seem to get bored watching Model 3 videos


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Gargantuar said:


> Thanks for sharing, can't seem to get bored watching Model 3 videos


Glad you liked it. I'll be doing a lot more Model 3 videos so subscribe to the channel. 
Thanks for watching.


----------



## Electrocat (Mar 27, 2017)

The delivery was an interesting experience, took a few hours but that was not an issue, after 2 years and 2 months to the day a little wait was immaterial just part of the adventure another part of the total experance. 
Spent the time taking to others, had a great time.
Once the delivery specialist found us we were on our way in had an hour.
Today we were out for lunch, got to park beside a pice of history, us as the current disruption, the other a 90 year ago disruption.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

That’s awesome. Cool pic


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

I was washing the car and tried pulling in the holder and it came OFF!!

Check yours

Tesla Model 3 Front Plate Holder


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

It simply wasn't pushed on enough. That VHB tape will hold through an apocalypse.
If there isn't dirt built up you can probably just push it back on.


----------



## Asad1087 (Aug 2, 2017)

I hope they don't mount mine as I am looking to install an aftermarket solution. Picked up the STO N SHO. 

I understand if installed properly its on, how difficult would it be to take off intentionally?


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Trying out the Model 3 on a Level 2 Public Charger.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

It's always funny to see the reaction of someone feeling the instant torque for the first time. The wife took out the M3 and was in awe. Then it was my turn to be in amazed when I went to my first ever Supercharger.

First Drive and Supercharging


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Awesome. 

To you and your beautiful family, welcome to the Tesla family.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

@Bailey I had to watch the last part again with the kids and their fascination with the panoramic glass. Soooooo cute.

and I'm so happy I'm past that phase..... DID YOU HAVE TO TOUCH THE GLASS AGAIN!!?!?!?!?:tongueclosed:


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Problem solved!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Can somebody summarize?

Sorry, I just can't see watching an 8-minute video for something that can be answered in two sentences.


----------



## TorqueIt (May 30, 2018)

TL ; DW; sometimes a magnet gets unglued and falls out, this kills the automatic charge port opening.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

I was trying to find the original so I could post about the fact that I’m missing that part but the only thing that seems to be amiss is the fact that I can’t push to open. Ended up finding a TMC thread about that aspect then saw this YouTube video and figured that’s what it does.

I think mine may have fallen off at the SC but I doubt they’ll agree so, depending on how much it costs, I may just do without. Only noticed it was missing because of this guy and, obviously, haven’t used push-to-open since delivery day.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

skygraff said:


> I think mine may have fallen off at the SC but I doubt they'll agree so


The car shouldn't be falling apart like that. I'm confident that they'll agree to replace it under warranty.


----------



## thril (May 19, 2018)

The badge on my hood was sticking off since I picked the car up or very shortly after.. had it 2 weeks. Only other complaint is the aero wheel covers, one was coming off while driving and my wife was flagged down about it. Popped back on and seems ok but ordered the wheel caps.

Already clocked 2000km.. car is amazing. Look at ICE cars in magazines now like they are horse and buggies.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

This is what happens when your merge Lane is ending with autopilot on.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Definitely a situation to be careful in!


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

If you ever wondered how quick the pre-cooling system is....wonder no more.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

It only took 3:14 to go from 111F to 70F but another minute to get to 68F. As it approaches the set temperature it must moderate the compressor speed for efficiency reasons. That's pretty quick compared to any ICE car sitting in the sun at idle. ICE A/C has to work against the fact that all the A/C lines and compressor that are sitting in a heat soaked engine compartment. And who wants to idle a big engine just to turn a small compressor at a slow, inefficient speed? In an ice car I just drive off with the windows open and sweat for a few minutes until it cools down.

EV's have a huge advantage in the comfort arena because of this. And especially the Model 3 with it's innovative "blade of air" that is really effective at getting the cold air where it needs to go. As a driver, I like aiming the air at the back of the steering wheel. I find this creates a nice breeze on my face and chest without being irritating. The turbulence created by the steering wheel moderates the speed and creates a bubble of cool air around my whole body, even if the A/C isn't cranked on hi.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

PNWmisty said:


> It only took 3:14 to go from 111F to 70F but another minute to get to 68F. As it approaches the set temperature it must moderate the compressor speed for efficiency reasons. That's pretty quick compared to any ICE car sitting in the sun at idle. ICE A/C has to work against the fact that all the A/C lines and compressor that are sitting in a heat soaked engine compartment. And who wants to idle a big engine just to turn a small compressor at a slow, inefficient speed? In an ice car I just drive off with the windows open and sweat for a few minutes until it cools down.
> 
> EV's have a huge advantage in the comfort arena because of this. And especially the model 3 with it's innovative "blade of air" that is really effective at getting the cold air where it needs to go. As a driver, I like aiming the air at the back of the steering wheel. I find this creates a nice breeze on my face and chest without being irritating. The turbulence created by the steering wheel moderates the speed and creates a bubble of cool air around my whole body, even if the A/C isn't cranked on hi.


That's an awesome explanation and (not knowing better) I completely agree.

Thanks for the knowledge and for watching.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Definitely a situation to be careful in!


Ya. We always have to be careful and mindful when AP is on.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Clearly a bug! Submit a bug report.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

JWardell said:


> Clearly a bug! Submit a bug report.


Ya. It sure is. Will submit.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Maybe there are really only six presets. The others are just favorites. ?


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Got a fix for the preset issue.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

It's time to ask myself the question.


----------



## Reid (Apr 25, 2018)

Asad1087 said:


> I understand if installed properly its on, how difficult would it be to take off intentionally?


+1. I'll be asking for no front, but if they install it, it looks like it would not want to come off...


----------



## Petra (Sep 12, 2017)

JWardell said:


> That VHB tape will hold through an apocalypse.


High heat and fine dust intrusion in said hot environment can cause it to fail. I'm not saying that's what happened here, but it is something I've experienced with taped on bits of my Model S.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Bailey said:


>


I agree. Also, if you've ever lost a key fob, you know how much they cost to replace and that you have to drive to the dealership. If you lose your phone, well, you're going to replace it anyway. And you can still use one of your key cards to drive your car until you get your new phone.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

PNWmisty said:


> I agree. Also, if you've ever lost a key fob, you know how much they cost to replace and that you have to drive to the dealership. If you lose your phone, well, you're going to replace it anyway. And you can still use one of your key cards to drive your car until you get your new phone.


Exactly.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Sorry for the clickbaity title (Obviously only kidding) but it just goes to show you we have to pay attention when using autopilot.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Lol, you tried to go through a roundabout on AP??? NO! Geez.... were you trying to cause an accident?


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> Lol, you tried to go through a roundabout on AP??? NO! Geez.... were you trying to cause an accident?


No. Not trying to cause an accident. I clearly knew it wouldn't work. What the purpose of the video was for was to educate others and bring it to their attention that as good as autopilot is, it's not perfect and we shouldn't rely on it fully without paying full attention.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

@Bailey you're killin me, smalls! 
We have one ...read...ONE..roundabout in my city. PEOPLE don't even know how to traverse it properly, let alone a Tesla on level 2 of 5 autonomous driving!

(I'll still give you a watch though, friend to the north!)

Be safe out there!


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

@Lovesword i hear ya. People are dumb sometimes, which is even a better reason to educate owners. We have many in the newer areas of Halton and just west of us (KW area) they're everywhere.

You stay safe too.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Bailey said:


> Sorry for the clickbaity title (Obviously only kidding) but it just goes to show you we have to pay attention when using autopilot.


I think your video is misleading. In the summary at the end, you warn drivers to pay attention when using AP going around roundabouts but you attribute it to AP being in "Beta". The truth of the matter is, the autopilot is not supposed to be used for roundabouts, the Owner's Manual clearly states it's currently only for divided highways with a center barrier. This has nothing to do with it being in Beta, it's simply not enabled for roundabouts. For that reason, I think the video is misleading.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Bailey said:


> @Lovesword i hear ya. People are dumb sometimes, which is even a better reason to educate owners. We have many in the newer areas of Halton and just west of us (KW area) they're everywhere.
> 
> You stay safe too.


Very true! We keep seeing stories about EAP accidents (should that last word be in quotes!?) where owners have pushed their vehicles beyond their stated, current level/limitations and then they blame (even sue) Tesla. The more education the better! I happened to go to southern Portugal last year...there are ONLY roundabouts! So the people do need to understand that the car isn't ready. Side note: our only roundabout was recently ran over/partially destroyed by a distracted driver in a large truck (it didn't make the news because it wasn't a Tesla!)
Lastly, people are dumb...quote of the day/week/month... going to fit this into normal conversation at work tomorrow.
Rando at work: "Hey, why isn't Smithers done with blah blah stuff I deem important?"
Me: "(dramatic pause).....people are dumb"


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

@Lovesword hahahahaha. Awesome!

Everyone else : I changed the title of the video. I hope that satisfies the humour-less folks more.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> I think your video is misleading. In the summary at the end, you warn drivers to pay attention when using AP going around roundabouts but you attribute it to AP being in "Beta". The truth of the matter is, the autopilot is not supposed to be used for roundabouts, the Owner's Manual clearly states it's currently only for divided highways with a center barrier. This has nothing to do with it being in Beta, it's simply not enabled for roundabouts. For that reason, I think the video is misleading.


I hope they figure out roundabouts...probably would see that more for FSD tho versus EAP (agree with you 100% it's not intended to traverse them (ellipses that I'm addicted to while writing) in its current form) howEVer (Stephen A Smith you annoying bastard), could it be part of EAP in the future? Simply for the amount of roundabouts I saw in Europe utilized on highways? So common it would be near impossible to drive and not encounter one often. Having not visited many areas I will except my comeuppance and corrections from our siblings acrossed the Atlantic. The south of Portugal (Faro and surrounding areas) has TONS! That I can attest to.
@PNWmisty I give @Bailey a pass as I don't think it was intentionally misleading...judging by his many videos I think he truly wants to educate. And now excuse me, I shall away to this rabbit hole that is YouTube to watch his posts.

This specific video title to me, if I may be so bold: Roundabouts and EAP/FSD: Your Tesla is NOT ready.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Lovesword said:


> I hope they figure out roundabouts...probably would see that more for FSD tho versus EAP (agree with you 100% it's not intended to traverse them (ellipses that I'm addicted to while writing) in its current form) howEVer (Stephen A Smith you annoying bastard), could it be part of EAP in the future? Simply for the amount of roundabouts I saw in Europe utilized on highways? So common it would be near impossible to drive and not encounter one often. Having not visited many areas I will except my comeuppance and corrections from our siblings acrossed the Atlantic. The south of Portugal (Faro and surrounding areas) has TONS! That I can attest to.
> @PNWmisty I give @Bailey a pass as I don't think it was intentionally misleading...judging by his many videos I think he truly wants to educate. And now excuse me, I shall away to this rabbit hole that is YouTube to watch his posts.
> 
> This specific video title to me, if I may be so bold: Roundabouts and EAP/FSD: Your Tesla is NOT ready.


Awesome title. If I may be so bold, I'm going to streak that. Thanks for the support.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Part of the long list of reasons why full self driving will take years longer around here!


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> @PNWmisty I give @Bailey a pass as I don't think it was intentionally misleading...judging by his many videos I think he truly wants to educate.


I agree, I wasn't accusing him of intentionally misleading, merely pointing out that many less informed people could be misled.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> I agree, I wasn't accusing him of intentionally misleading, merely pointing out that many less informed people could be misled.


Something I definitely take for granted...how much I enjoy researching and understanding the product(s) I'll buy/have bought. Others might just get a Tesla and YEEHAW, IT DRIVES ITSELF!!!1oneoneJUMPINGJACKS
As always, excellent points. I didn't mean to accuse that you, well, accused. (It's really the perfect word for there...sorry for repetitious grammar)


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

> TITLE CHANGE : Some people don't have humour


Adding this snide comment in the new title belittles peoples' issue. Sure, on some level, saying that autopilot tried to kill you is funny. The problem is, there are many people out there who don't yet know about Tesla or Autopilot well enough to understand that you're trying to make a joke. They don't realize that you activated autopilot under conditions that Tesla has already told you it doesn't handle well.

If you really want to educate people, then you should remind people that Tesla says that Autopilot should only be used on highways with a center divider. You should remind people that the car cannot and does not anticipate other cars merging. Instead, after watching your video, I'm left with the impression that the only excuse for why it almost caused a wreck is because it's "still in Beta".


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Bailey said:


> No. Not trying to cause an accident. I clearly knew it wouldn't work. What the purpose of the video was for was to educate others and bring it to their attention that as good as autopilot is, it's not perfect and we shouldn't rely on it fully without paying full attention.
> 
> Thanks for watching.


Please change the title to "I tried to kill myself"


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

garsh said:


> Adding this snide comment in the new title belittles peoples' issue. Sure, on some level, saying that autopilot tried to kill you is funny. The problem is, there are many people out there who don't yet know about Tesla or Autopilot well enough to understand that you're trying to make a joke. They don't realize that you activated autopilot under conditions that Tesla has already told you it doesn't handle well.
> 
> If you really want to educate people, then you should remind people that Tesla says that Autopilot should only be used on highways with a center divider. You should remind people that the car cannot and does not anticipate other cars merging. Instead, after watching your video, I'm left with the impression that the only excuse for why it almost caused a wreck is because it's "still in Beta".


My point exactly.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Bailey said:


> Sorry for the clickbaity title (Obviously only kidding) but it just goes to show you we have to pay attention when using autopilot.


Cool! Some people like to live dangerously ;-)

The day you can take a Tesla on autopilot through the streets of Rome and Paris for a few days, including repeatedly entering and exiting the gigantic roundabout at Arc de Triomphe to/from different side streets, and return alive, having injured no one, with a car that still works, is the day Level 5 will have arrived...


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Left my car at Inception Auto Detailing for a week and when I got it back ...... Take a look.


----------



## Trail Runner (May 15, 2016)

Great job, looks amazing!


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

Was your car black or Midnight Grey? The stealth wrap looks amazing


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Tuxmat Installation on a Tesla Model 3


----------



## Robert (Oct 25, 2016)

Bailey said:


> Tuxmat Installation on a Tesla Model 3


Thanks for making this video - the mats look great! 
My only concern would be dealing with the clips when you take out the mats for cleaning and then reinstalling them. But as you say we will need mats soon as winter is coming.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Robert said:


> Thanks for making this video - the mats look great!
> My only concern would be dealing with the clips when you take out the mats for cleaning and then reinstalling them. But as you say we will need mats soon as winter is coming.


The clips stay on the mat very well. I've already taken the mats out after the video (to vacuum) and they were easy to take out and put back in. The clips just slip under the plastic very easily. It took me literally seconds to reinstall them.

It was a lot simpler that it even looks. Trust me.

Thanks for watching. Stay tuned for the winter update (Jan/Feb).


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

For those wondering they are about $188 USD + shipping. I think a little steep for me now. Maybe once I wear out the stock mats, I will buy them.


----------



## Paul C’s Tessi (May 2, 2018)

I have these mats as well. They clean up well. I can't imagine removing them. As they don't clip onto the centre console, I bought Velcro strips at Walmart.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Paul Cianciolo said:


> I have these mats as well. They clean up well. I can't imagine removing them. As they don't clip onto the centre console, I bought Velcro strips at Walmart.


I was thinking that myself, the sides don't clip. My question is does the Velcro stick to the inside of the mats (the fuzzy side)?


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

Bailey said:


> I was thinking that myself, the sides don't clip. My question is does the Velcro stick to the inside of the mats (the fuzzy side)?


i actually did this tonight - went to Walmart and bought little velcro squares and put them on. it seems to have worked well.

super super happy with these mats though. i think they look awesome and from what i've seen they offer the most protection of anything out thus far.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Some folks have wondered about this for a while now. Here's the answer.


----------



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

I’m pretty sure the computer that runs the convenience systems (displays, climate, audio, etc) is a completely different computer than the one that actually operates the car (motors, stealing, autopilot, etc). Rebooting one has nothing to do with the other, and presumably the software the runs the actual car is rock solid and doesn’t need rebooting to resolve bugs like the convenience computer does.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Tesla stated that the car has two separate computer systems, one that handles media/screen/sound and one that does everything else. So we have two levels of reboot: rebooting just the media/entertainment system, which evidently can be done while under way (not that anyone would really want to do that, I hope) and rebooting the much larger system responsible for everything, which can only be done in parked state. doors closed, foot on the brake. (You can also reboot everything by turning the car off on the screen menu.)


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

It was great to meet everyone. Wish we had more time. Cya on the next one.

Tesla Model 3 Mapleview Meet Up


----------



## Joe3+1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Bernard you are correct on the computers. This is why you can reboot the "Display\Convenience" system without issue while driving. Earlier on in the firmware versions (I have 2xxx vin) there were issues display related and others that required reboot. Since the late teen and twenty versions I have only had to reboot once or twice.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

I've reset my MCU a few times while driving. Had phantom touches in the screen that would mess up the podcasts I was listening to and didn't want to pull over to reset. So I set my cruise control and rebooted.

Phantom touched have happened a few times in the 8000 miles I've driven and rebooting fixed them.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Bernard said:


> Tesla stated that the car has two separate computer systems, one that handles media/screen/sound and one that does everything else. So we have two levels of reboot: rebooting just the media/entertainment system, which evidently can be done while under way (not that anyone would really want to do that, I hope) and rebooting the much larger system responsible for everything, which can only be done in parked state. doors closed, foot on the brake. (You can also reboot everything by turning the car off on the screen menu.)


I kinda think that holding the brake pedal has no effect during reboot, and that to do a more full reboot you needed to use the Power Off feature in the UI (Controls > Safety & Security > Vehicle Power > Power Off).


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

FIRST LOOK at TuxMat Trunk and Frunk Liners





They're a great fit.

They advised they're taking pre orders now.


----------



## edittman1 (Jun 3, 2018)

My display keeps rebooting on its own. Sometimes it will do it 3 times in 5 minutes, other times I go an hour of driving and it does nothing. Not making sense, not sure what to do?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

edittman1 said:


> My display keeps rebooting on its own. Sometimes it will do it 3 times in 5 minutes, other times I go an hour of driving and it does nothing. Not making sense, not sure what to do?


I would call Tesla roadside and ask if they think reloading the last update would help. Or maybe they can see error codes that are being thrown in the logs.


----------



## edittman1 (Jun 3, 2018)

How do I call Tesla roadside???

This is unbelievable. Happens so much. I am absolutely blown away by this and it’s ruining my Tesla experience. For an $80k car I feel like I am getting a “software lemon”. Drives great. Looks great. Software is absolutely TRASH.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

edittman1 said:


> How do I call Tesla roadside???
> 
> This is unbelievable. Happens so much. I am absolutely blown away by this and it's ruining my Tesla experience. For an $80k car I feel like I am getting a "software lemon". Drives great. Looks great. Software is absolutely TRASH.


They gave you a little card, which you probably put in your glove box.

1-877-798-3752

The software is pretty awesome.

Something is wrong with your car. Sounds like maybe a loose connector, or a crimp-short.

Tesla should be able to trace the fault, perhaps remotely.


----------



## ER1C8 (Jan 1, 2018)

John said:


> They gave you a little card, which you probably put in your glove box.
> 
> 
> John said:
> ...


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Anyone want to use the Tesla Dashcam feature and not lose their charging port? Try this.


----------



## RoyalBomber (Aug 24, 2018)

So I think if you’re careful about how you use it and go around roundabouts at a slow speed with no one approaching it’s not so unsafe.

My observations are that when the roundabouts are single lane and have good line markings Tesla handles it better than it did in past firmwares. It still generally requires me to take over at the 180 degree mark but previously it was bordering on hitting the middle circle and I always had to wrestle control.

My hope is that if I continue to carefully but aggressively put autopilot in situations it’s uncomfortable with it will eventually learn. Or maybe not, but I feel it’s part of my duty on any aspect of the firmware that is labeled beta.


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

Maybe autopilot in Nav mode now might have a better chance of following the blue line through the roundabout???
My Model 3 isn't here yet, or I might be willing to experiment on a not so busy roundabout.
I have 2 single lane roundabouts being installed on the 50mph street that I use. Should be interesting considering all the bicycles that also use this street.


----------



## judomc (Jun 11, 2018)

RonAz said:


> Maybe autopilot in Nav mode now might have a better chance of following the blue line through the roundabout???
> My Model 3 isn't here yet, or I might be willing to experiment on a not so busy roundabout.
> I have 2 single lane roundabouts being installed on the 50mph street that I use. Should be interesting considering all the bicycles that also use this street.


I only just got Nav on Auto and haven't tested yet but, based on other testing I've seen and the release notes, I wouldn't expect that you could enable Nav on Auto in this situation.


----------



## JP White (Jul 4, 2016)

I managed to lockup the screen today, my granddaughter wanted to load the atari game console, that was enough to kill the display.

Didn't realize you could reset while driving. I waited until I got home. It's weird operating autopilot with no visuals at all.

Version 42.4


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Anyone looking for Michelin X-Ice winter tires in the west end of the GTA. 
Check out 905 Tire in Burlington


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

The PRO TIPS series is back!! With Vol.2


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Have you lost your regen braking with your RWD Model 3 since you've put on snow tires? Most have. Here's my theory.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Summon in CANADA. Finally!


----------



## shawn_ (Jun 30, 2018)

Just tested mine! Only had to restart once ... it got stuck on the lip of my garage entrance just like yours. My garage is a little bit bigger, but not much. Set the settings to "tight" and 20cm as well.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Let's see how winter tires do in the snow with certain settings turned off/on.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

The Nav, The HVAC, Bug reports and the Charge Port PRO TIPS are all in Volume 3.


----------



## edittman1 (Jun 3, 2018)

OK - I have been off the forum for a little bit. Apologies.

Update on my screen issue:

I finally got fed up and called Tesla service number late at night on a 2 hour commute. Explained what was up and htey made an "emergency" appointment for me the next day. I head in, they take my car and I take a model S loaner (feels so much more stable, but also so much more cluttered!).

Tech agent calls me the next day and says "Yep, you had a faulty main display, we are swapping it out and will call you when its done in a day or two".

Fast forward 2 days and it was ready for pickup. I had to reset everything as if it was a new car again, but that was no big deal.

Haven't had a single issue since then (except a flat tire from hitting a deep pothole with the 20's when the tire pinched on the rim). 

WINNING


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Heated steering wheel HACK, custom Driving Profiles and finding Neutral. All in the newest PRO TIPS Vol.5


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Tesla Model 3 - PRO TIPS Vol.6 - Long Edition


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Tesla Model 3 - PRO TIPS Vol.7


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Tesla tells us to preheat the car for 30min with the temp on HI. Let's see if that really works.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The Model 3 Guy said:


> Tesla tells us to preheat the car for 30min with the temp on HI. Let's see if that really works.


Sorry, I don't have the patience to watch a 13 minute video.

Can someone just tell me if it really works?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Didn't watch it, but skimming, I don't see that the chargeport was frozen stuck to begin with :shrug: misleading title? 
But these "trunk" temp numbers were given.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Had my little metal piece fall off the other day too. 

Thought it was a washer or something and luckily it wedged between the charge port and the rear tail lamp housing.

Pulled it out and realized it's this same piece pictured above in the video....guess it's time for some glue. 

Confirmed the touch to open will not work without it.


----------



## AndrewF (Jul 3, 2018)

Mine had fallen off twice. Replaced both times by SC at no charge.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Tesla Model 3 - PRO TIPS Vol.8


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

European Deliveries watch this 





(Video begins at the 7:55 mark, if the link doesn't work)


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Tesla Model 3 - PRO TIPS Vol.9


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

Did a (non-scientific) comparison to see if 2019.8.3 has any more power.

I don't think so but you guys be the judge. 
Also noticed nominal range boost ~318


----------

